# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  Fast Launcher for VygisToolbox released.

## mohamed73

*Fast Launcher for VygisToolbox released.*      New software - VL_1_2SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - Vygis Launcher is software designed for fast VygisToolbox modules searching and starting.
   This means, that now is not needed to check all modules to know phone model is supported
   or no, as this can be done by Vygis Launcher.You simply type phone model string in
   Launcher's search window and Launcher will find all modules, that support your phone.
   You will can start module's software by pressing "START SOFTWARE" button or by double
   click on it in the list.Button "GO TO DIRECTORY" allows to enter to directory, where
   started software is.Please read "Help.txt" file before you will start to work with Launcher.

----------


## gsm_bouali



----------

